# Cucumbers



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

Has anyone dehydrated shredded cucumbers to use for breads later on? I was just wondering if maybe it would be too tough later on when rehydrating. Or I could always grind up for a veggie powder. Trying to think of what I can use my surplus for besides pickles & relish.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

I can eat them for you


----------



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

Your just a gazillion hops skips & jumps away, but come on! I went ahead and shredded all I had. Kept out 4 cups to make quick bread & muffins. Threw the rest in the dehydrator to experiment with, so we'll see.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I've shredded and dehydrated them.

When rehydrating them they come out a bit tough but are edible, I ate them rehydrated in sour cream with a bit of dill. 

Never tried baking/cooking with them.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Danil54 said:


> Your just a gazillion hops skips & jumps away, but come on! I went ahead and shredded all I had. Kept out 4 cups to make quick bread & muffins. Threw the rest in the dehydrator to experiment with, so we'll see.


So your saying you didn't save me any


----------



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

I'll have more tomorrow. . . trust me!!


----------



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

I know that you can make mock pineapple using zucchini, but we've been keeping up using all those so wondering if I could use cucumber instead when cannot ng. My thinking is that they have a lot more water so may turn to mush. Instead of chunking, maybe shred to make like crushed pineapple. Trying to think outside of the box.


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

Danil54 said:


> I know that you can make mock pineapple using zucchini, but we've been keeping up using all those so wondering if I could use cucumber instead when cannot ng. My thinking is that they have a lot more water so may turn to mush. Instead of chunking, maybe shred to make like crushed pineapple. Trying to think outside of the box.


please let us know how this turns out.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

DW makes Cucumber water.


----------

